# what's goin on????



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

when im looking in the mirror my face is changing. sometimes i see my face is becoming a monster, sometimes my face is changing to (i'd call it funny, but it's scary instead) funny faces like really wide, or long. my eyes are fully black. i used this moment as experiment, so i put one hand on my eye, and then.. my face was invisible. i see sooo many small points on the vision, like i'd watching broken TV of my life in 1st person camera.. when im ending class i'm always suprising myself - how?! how could be this possible that i just spended 7hours in school. Im writing this post, right now, but after hour the 'STRENGTH' of memory me posting will be so far away... i lost my money, and just like that i had a vision me of squashing my money to 'paper-balls' i don't know it was real or dream.
Also i have something like my "light of vision" is blinking but only once in a while. like someone is turning on and off the light so quickly. im sure that's not electric problem i have it when im goin out, when im in school, when its day or night. and so many those points.. these points are so strong that i think that is image of holograms. when im spending too much time with computer, i feel like my room is getting smaller and i am giant. it happened 3 times and only when i was spending time with computer so i think computer could cause it. Do you think i could got derealization because i was watching so many tv series like "dexter" "breaking bad" "californication" "house md" on my computer??it was one year ago now im watching less and only once a week, sometimes im watching thats 70 show but when im watching movies or tv shows i can finally forget it. forget about me , my condition..so i dont know.
when i was a child i was getting by derealization feeling sometimes..but when it was gone i didnt care i could forget it. but listen to this, it was when i was 10-13 years old. always when i was getting shower i was getting derealization. i got this as just weird feeling but i wasn't consider about it. this wasnt scary when it's active only 30 minutes before sleep. I was playing handball for 6 years (one year of that is me not playing cause i got broken shoulder) and my school was over so i stoped playing handball in fact i stoped liking handball with ending years but when i watching world championship im feeling little sorry for myself and feeling i'd like to play. Anyway.. one week after ended school (gymnasium) i got "Otitis media". This pain...wow.. so i had to go to hospital because pain was such a .. wow







and then i was taking antibiotic for 10 days- cefuroximum, and got derealization for 24/7 which is still 24/7 for now. i am honest, it was fun for me at the begining but now F*CK ME! it's shitty.. Do you think it was coincidence with this antibiotic and i got derealization cause computer or cause this antibiotic? cause i found out on internet that cefuroximum can cause DEPERSONALIZATION (http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/lexicomp/cefuroxime.html click ctrl+f and write 'depersonalization' ).
Does anyone have similiar symptoms?
AND THIS PLEASE TELL ME IF YOU HAVE THIS!!! WHEN its night and im in bed, just like that, im seeing myself in bus. i think im in bus. i see faces, hear sound of bus driving. but wait i was here few hours ago. and boom! im in bed again.
Under 10 years old i was thinking when i will be dead, i will become a god for Gods place. Have you this too?
Sometimes i feel like my life is a cartoon. just feel...
im having eeg in next week, maybe sth will show up


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

so?


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,how long u got dp/dr?

What do you mean when u says, ur face change in the mirror, it's a hallucination? 
Do you see really ur face who change?


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

like i said "24/7 DP" i have for 6 months. 
Yea i LITERALLY see my face's changing.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

prettynumb said:


> like i said "24/7 DP" i have for 6 months.
> Yea i LITERALLY see my face's changing.


Hm that look like at a hallucination, do you ever see a psych for that?


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

once but with DP, she gave me piracetam


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey i always had that face changing thing.. i experienced this before i got dp, so i dont think it has anything to do with dp. its like you stare at your eyes looking at the mirror and you see your face morph into an unrecognizable face. its kinda scary but nothing to worry about. its not dp related. i think its normal as i experienced this b4 i got dp.


----------

